# HAUNTED RADIO: horrific fx, mhc, holiday haunts, motor city nightmares, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are closing in on Thanksgiving with news on Motor City Nightmares, Holiday sale at Horrific FX, Sinister Pointe's Holiday Haunt, Arasapha Farms' Holiday Hayride, Midwest Haunters Convention, Tucson Screamers Slaughterhouse presents Escape the Walkers, and more!!

Then, we give you the full list of next week's DVD releases, and then the Freek returns with the tale of a haunted psychologist, played by Boris Karloff, who turns out to be a bit of a sicko himself. All of this and so much more on the November 20 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-112013.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

